# The north & the south come together to bring you the ultimate detailing day 11/06/11



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

*The north & the south come together to bring you the ultimate detailing day 11/06/11*

The north & the south join forces to bring you the best detailing day to date!!!!

James B from the souths premier detailing company auto finnesse & Nic P from the norths finest detailers pride & performance have teamed together to bring you their joint experience and expertise,

Over the course of the day we will be showing you the tools the techniques and the tricks of the trade, covering everything from safe claying of a car to wet sanding by hand and machine with everything in between .

You will be able to try your hand with a rotary a da and a selection of pads and polishes,

As well as us having the day set out and planned to show you all you need to know we will also be on hand to answer your questions and queries, 
We will also be providing lunch and refreshments throughout the day,

things that will be covered, 
claying
defect removal
wet sanding
compounding
polishing
finishing
glazing
paint cleaning
waxing
how to achieve a true finish using panel wipe and ipa
the purpose of fillers
the difference between wax and sealent

plus much more

Things you need to know,

When? June the 11th 2011 9:30am till 5ish

Were? Pride and performance studio, stettners farm, gill lane, longton, preston, lancashire, PR44SR

How much? £35 per person

We are limited to 30 people and require full payment by 1st June, deposits will be accepted to secure your place at any time.

you can also keep up to date with the facebook page for the event at the below link :thumb:

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=170480196335380&ref=ts

Thanks
Nic


----------



## 2SkodaFamily (Mar 15, 2011)

Interested in this, will see what the diary holds for that date


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

Ooooh sounds interesting a provisional count me in for the moment, will watch for updates.

I don't do facebook. Or twitter, or any of that stuff lol


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Dohnut said:


> Ooooh sounds interesting a provisional count me in for the moment, will watch for updates.
> 
> I don't do facebook. Or twitter, or any of that stuff lol


don't worry all updates will be on here too so you won't miss a thing :thumb:


----------



## wheatley (Mar 23, 2008)

wish it was closer....

:wall:


----------



## IanCLK (Jan 19, 2011)

Sounds interesting. Would love to come but can't commit yet as I don't know what part of the country I'll be working in come June.

Ian.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

i would defo be intrested in this. Need to check with work if that day is clear though.


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

How much is the deposit and where should I pay it as id love to my name down


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

patonbmw said:


> How much is the deposit and where should I pay it as id love to my name down


Hi mate

deposit is £15 then the balance of £20 should be paid before the 1st of june :thumb:

i'll pm you payment details now 

thanks
Nic


----------



## Keiron (Feb 9, 2011)

Sounds intriguing, can you let me know details for the deposit please?


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

pm sent mate :thumb:


----------



## mattybora (Mar 14, 2011)

where ab is it


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

Does james even know the M6 exists?

:lol:


----------



## 2SkodaFamily (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi,

I'm in, can you pm payment details please?

Thanks,

Martin


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

mattybora said:


> where ab is it


preston lancashire mate :thumb:



matt1263 said:


> Does james even know the M6 exists?
> 
> :lol:


he does but he thinks it ends at birmingham :doublesho

he'll have a shock when he finds out it goes on for another 400 miles after that :lol:



2SkodaFamily said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm in, can you pm payment details please?
> 
> ...


pm sent mate :thumb:


----------



## mattybora (Mar 14, 2011)

can u pm deatails plz m8


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

PM sent my man :thumb:


----------



## GazzaJJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Can you please send me details to pay if any places left.

My 1st post, everyones gotta start somewhere..


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

GazzaJJ said:


> Can you please send me details to pay if any places left.
> 
> My 1st post, everyones gotta start somewhere..


pm sent mate, :thumb:

it will be a great place to start but i have just realized you need 10 posts before you can see the pm :wall:


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

Please send me the details of how to pay the deposit!


----------



## jcm (Mar 6, 2011)

Just the thing I am looking for having just joined the site :thumb:
Bit of a long drive from Peterborough though.
Will have to wait for one a bit closer.

John


----------



## James0911 (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm kind of up for this, as long as I've got an oil burner by then otherwise it's a £120 round trip for me... :wall:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

matt1263 said:


> Does james even know the M6 exists?
> 
> :lol:


Yer corse, iv detailed quite a few BMW M6's, nice cars :lol:



Pride & Performance said:


> he does but he thinks it ends at birmingham :doublesho


I thought the UK ended after birmingham, you mean to tell me theres more out there :wall::lol:

400 miles, fk, i need to book me a sleezy jet flight, or i might train it and rent a motor, i know im not driving 400 miles, i really should have google maps it before i agreed :lol:


----------



## taffy68 (Dec 10, 2010)

can you pm me with details of how to pay deposit:thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

james b said:


> Yer corse, iv detailed quite a few BMW M6's, nice cars :lol:
> 
> I thought the UK ended after birmingham, you mean to tell me theres more out there :wall::lol:
> 
> 400 miles, fk, i need to book me a sleezy jet flight, or i might train it and rent a motor, i know im not driving 400 miles, i really should have google maps it before i agreed :lol:


haha dont worry mate im not 400 miles past birmingham im only 100 but the m6 then carrys on to scotland


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

taffy68 said:


> can you pm me with details of how to pay deposit:thumb:


pm sent mate :thumb:


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

Don't forget me please! Me and my dad would love to attend!

If you zap the details over we can get deposits paid ASAP.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

pm sent mate :thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Dohnut said:


> Ooooh sounds interesting a provisional count me in for the moment, will watch for updates.
> 
> I don't do facebook. Or twitter, or any of that stuff lol


I'm glad it's just not me then! :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> I'm glad it's just not me then! :thumb:


i'm on them both but i have to say i don't really get them :wall:


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

These events all ways sound like good fun!!!


----------



## andyt13 (May 21, 2009)

any places left on this Nic?


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

yes there is a few mate :thumb:


----------



## andyt13 (May 21, 2009)

pm me the payment details mate


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

done :thumb:


----------



## steveatesh (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi Nic, please will you PM me the payment details of this day, sounds great!

Update - Got the details of my son so have paid mine too.


----------



## GazzaJJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Payment sent.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## 2SkodaFamily (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi

You should have received a PM from me, but it doesn't seem to show up when I look at the thread? Could you please confirm you've had a message?

Thanks

Martin


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

steveatesh said:


> Hi Nic, please will you PM me the payment details of this day, sounds great!
> 
> Update - Got the details of my son so have paid mine too.


oh good thanks mate :thumb:



2SkodaFamily said:


> Hi
> 
> You should have received a PM from me, but it doesn't seem to show up when I look at the thread? Could you please confirm you've had a message?
> 
> ...


hi mate yeah i got it and have now replied,

you need to change your setting so that it saves your sent messages too, as default it just sends them and they diassorpear from your side :thumb:


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

Signed up and sent a pm mate, so glad this is back on, and I nearly missed the post too!:thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks mate, see you at the weekend :thumb:


----------



## AJ02 (Nov 7, 2010)

Just sent you a PM, really hope there are some spaces left :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

AJ02 said:


> Just sent you a PM, really hope there are some spaces left :thumb:


yes :thumb:

replied


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks to Jed & AJ02 for the payments :thumb: hopefully you will find me a little easier next time Jed :lol:


----------



## G-baby158 (Aug 30, 2010)

Wish this was closer.  I'd defiantly be up for it.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

G-baby158 said:


> Wish this was closer.  I'd defiantly be up for it.


James will more than likely be holding a down south meet later in the year :thumb:


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

Pride & Performance said:


> Thanks to Jed & AJ02 for the payments :thumb: hopefully you will find me a little easier next time Jed :lol:


it's the last 100 yards that threw me :lol:

Thanks for the Tardis, worked a treat:thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Jed said:


> it's the last 100 yards that threw me :lol:
> 
> Thanks for the Tardis, worked a treat:thumb:


no worrys mate :thumb:

you have just reminded me i need some more :lol:


----------



## HannaH (Mar 4, 2010)

come on guys, loads of people asking for payment details and sounding interested limited number of spaces available don't forget though first come first served :thumb:

it will be a great day, don't miss out!!!


----------



## jonezy (Sep 30, 2008)

right ill have to check my diary but id be up for this... is there still space??


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

there is still a few spaces left mate :thumb:


----------



## sussyminds (May 6, 2011)

Hi there, are there any places left pleasse ?


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

sussyminds said:


> Hi there, are there any places left pleasse ?


I'd like to know as well please:thumb:


----------



## 2SkodaFamily (Mar 15, 2011)

Stezz said:


> I'd like to know as well please:thumb:


*I'm unable to attend*.

I have a deposit down on two places. If it's ok with Nic then you could paypal me the cost of the deposit and pay the balance of the cost to Nic directly?

Nic should be able to confirm that I have the places booked and not conning you!!! :-0

Drop me a PM....


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi guys

yes there is still come places left :thumb: around 10 if i remember rightly of the top of my head, 

as 2skodafamily has said he has 2 places booked but is unable to attend so if you would like to buy his deposit off him then pay me the balance that would be great,

thanks
Nic


----------



## Frenchy (May 18, 2011)

Places left ?

Myself + 1 may come down to this...........looking for a donor vehicle ;-)


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

2SkodaFamily said:


> *I'm unable to attend*.
> 
> I have a deposit down on two places. If it's ok with Nic then you could paypal me the cost of the deposit and pay the balance of the cost to Nic directly?
> 
> ...


If you PM me what I'll owe you, I'll sort you out on pay day (26th May)

cheers


----------



## tomwheeler87 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi 

Can you count me in please and send me the payment details and I will do it soon as thanks. 

Tom


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi guys :wave:

yes there is a few places left 



Frenchy said:


> Places left ?
> 
> Myself + 1 may come down to this...........looking for a donor vehicle ;-)


hi

you need 10 posts so that i can pm you the details etc, :thumb:



tomwheeler87 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you count me in please and send me the payment details and I will do it soon as thanks.
> 
> Tom


pm on its way mate :thumb:


----------



## Frenchy (May 18, 2011)

Well here's post number 2, read the forum but rarely post must get busy !!!
:thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Frenchy said:


> Well here's post number 2, read the forum but rarely post must get busy !!!
> :thumb:


get yourself in the studio mate and tell us all how good our work is :thumb:


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

2SkodaFamily said:


> *I'm unable to attend*.
> 
> I have a deposit down on two places. If it's ok with Nic then you could paypal me the cost of the deposit and pay the balance of the cost to Nic directly?
> 
> ...


Hi Martin, I've sent you your deposit money.
Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #0XS1758148954010K)

Nic: How soon do you need final payment?


----------



## BlackFerret (Sep 4, 2009)

ohhhh! i wish i could get this far north, My new Audi is the perfect project!! maybe you can do a sunshine detail down south


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Stezz said:


> Hi Martin, I've sent you your deposit money.
> Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #0XS1758148954010K)
> 
> Nic: How soon do you need final payment?


1st of june mate :thumb:


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

Cool!

Could you send me payment details and then I can get the payment to you.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## 2SkodaFamily (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Nic,

Stezz is indeed paid! :thumb:

Thanks,

Martin

PS 1 place still to sell!


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi Nic, Did you get my PM?


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

sorry mate i forgot to check but yes i did :thumb:



Also guys there is just a week to go now until the day, there is still a couple of places left :thumb:

if you are interested please contact either myself or james :thumb:

thanks
Nic


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

Just found this and there are a couple of places available 
Is it too late to join in?
If not how do you want the deposit or do you want it all on the day.
I am only an hour away:driver: so its good to go!!
Never been to one before:newbie: so do we bring stuff like polishers etc.
Ming the excited


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Ming said:


> Just found this and there are a couple of places available
> Is it too late to join in?
> If not how do you want the deposit or do you want it all on the day.
> I am only an hour away:driver: so its good to go!!
> ...


hi mate,

i have sent you a pm regarding payment etc,

there is no need to bring your own polisher etc as me and james will have a couple to hand,

but

if you would like to bring your own so you can get to grips with your own machine then please do :thumb:


----------



## Hooleygan (May 13, 2011)

Hi Nic,

I've sent you a pm. I hope there are still some places left. Hope to hear from you soon.

Cheers,
Hooley.


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

Pride & Performance said:


> if you would like to bring your own so you can get to grips with your own machine then please do :thumb:


That's good, at least i'll know how to handle mine properly:thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Hooleygan said:


> Hi Nic,
> 
> I've sent you a pm. I hope there are still some places left. Hope to hear from you soon.
> 
> ...


thanks mate :thumb:



Stezz said:


> That's good, at least i'll know how to handle mine properly:thumb:


 :lol: that sounds wrong :lol:


----------



## Kev Lewis (Nov 29, 2010)

Any chance that I can bag one of the last places?


----------



## Kecky (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi
If there is still an available place could I book in please.
Cheers
Ryan


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

hi guys :wave:

yes there is still some place :thumb:

i will pm you the payment details etc 

thanks
Nic


----------



## 2SkodaFamily (Mar 15, 2011)

I have one place still left - please PM for payment details


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Kecky said:


> Hi
> If there is still an available place could I book in please.
> Cheers
> Ryan


hi mate,

yes there is still some space,

i can't pm you cos you need 10 posts,

if you contact 2skodafamily re the deposit and then you just need to sort the balance out with me 

thanks
Nic


----------



## Kecky (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Nic
Sorry I don't have any contact details for 2skodafamily.
Would it be possible to email me payment details via my email from earlier today.
Thanks
Ryan


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

i sure can mate :thumb:

if you get 6 more posts then you can pm him 

just go say hi to some newbies :wave:


----------



## Kecky (Mar 27, 2011)

Great stuff, cheers Nic.

5 down, 5 to go :lol:


----------



## 2SkodaFamily (Mar 15, 2011)

Kecky said:


> Hi Nic
> Sorry I don't have any contact details for 2skodafamily.
> Would it be possible to email me payment details via my email from earlier today.
> Thanks
> Ryan


Hi there,

You have a PM with payment details.

Thanks,

Martin


----------



## Kecky (Mar 27, 2011)

2SkodaFamily said:


> Hi there,
> 
> You have a PM with payment details.
> 
> ...


Hi Martin

2 more posts and i will be able to read my PM :wall:

I have spoken to Nic via email regarding payment, so hopefully everything has been sorted.

See you Saturday :thumb:

Ryan


----------



## 2SkodaFamily (Mar 15, 2011)

Edit: typing faster than brain can cope with.


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

Both me and my dad are really looking forward to this now!

Can't wait to undo the damage to my poor Z4


----------



## 2SkodaFamily (Mar 15, 2011)

Anyone still looking for a place?


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Blue said:


> Both me and my dad are really looking forward to this now!
> 
> Can't wait to undo the damage to my poor Z4


did you speak to james??



2SkodaFamily said:


> Anyone still looking for a place?


have you not sold both places now?


----------



## 2SkodaFamily (Mar 15, 2011)

Pride & Performance said:


> have you not sold both places now?


Hi Nic,

No not yet.

Thanks,

Martin


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

Pride & Performance said:


> did you speak to james??


Yeah mate, he's explained that we'll start on scrap panels before moving to trying it out on a car.

Was chatting with my dad about it and have decided to bring the E39 for the purposes of practising, I'll keep going until my confidence is decent before I tackle the Z4 which really deserves to be done right.

A nice side effect of this is that the E39 is like driving your nan's favourite armchair so will make for a relaxing journey to and from your place. The Z4 on the other hand....


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

2SkodaFamily said:


> Hi Nic,
> 
> No not yet.
> 
> ...


hi mate,

stezz should of paid you for 1 of them?
and kenky should be paying you for the other?
both have only paid the balance to me??



Blue said:


> Yeah mate, he's explained that we'll start on scrap panels before moving to trying it out on a car.
> 
> Was chatting with my dad about it and have decided to bring the E39 for the purposes of practising, I'll keep going until my confidence is decent before I tackle the Z4 which really deserves to be done right.
> 
> A nice side effect of this is that the E39 is like driving your nan's favourite armchair so will make for a relaxing journey to and from your place. The Z4 on the other hand....


well at least you will be nice and relaxed when you arrive in the morning :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

guys if you have not already made a note of my number then please do so before you set off in the morning, you more than likely will struggle to find us :lol:

07597636009

thanks
Nic


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

is it the white gate with stettners written on it and its right next to the roundabout?


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Stezz said:


> is it the white gate with stettners written on it and its right next to the roundabout?


yes :thumb:

i think you may be a little early :lol:


----------



## Hooleygan (May 13, 2011)

Just want to say a big thank you to Nic, James and Mike for a great day. Great bunch of lads! Learnt a lot and can't wait to get myself a machine and get started.

Hooley (Martin)


----------



## AJ02 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hooleygan beat me too it!

Thanks for arranging this guys, really worth while. First meet like that I've been to and I'd be keen to do a few more. Only gutted I didn't have enough money to get a few bits of the Auto Finesse gear... Oh well, at least I got myself a wash mitt :thumb:


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

I'd like to add my thanks too:thumb:

Spending the day with Nic, James and Mike have now answered all my questions.

Like AJ02, if I'd remembered Auto Finesse were going to be there, I'd have brought some spare cash with me.


----------



## Hooleygan (May 13, 2011)

Surprised I was the first!

Who were you then AJ02? (Your name)

Don't think I caught everyones name though! lol


----------



## AJ02 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hooleygan said:


> Surprised I was the first!
> 
> Who were you then AJ02? (Your name)
> 
> Don't think I caught everyones name though! lol


I was Andy mate, took my name badge off half way through the day because it kept creasing up (I love my O.C.D :lol

Had the big grey sweater on with the Adidas gold foil on and beanie hat. Keeping my fingers peeled for good weather tomorrow now, get the DA & Zaino out and get cracking!


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

again, massive thanks to Nic, James and Mike, and their wifes/partners too (we wouldn't have been fed without them!)
very informative and fun day, I'm sure most of us came away realising a rotary is not instant death to paintwork if you take care or have a MX5!

if anyone is interested, and I hope i'm ok to do this, I found a link to a place selling the milwauke rotary www.transtools.co.uk I just need to wait for the wife to look the other way!:lol:


----------



## marone (May 5, 2011)

Haha, yeah the paint on the MX5 bonnet seemed indestructible!

I'll echo the sentiment of all above, t'was a good day and learnt a lot. Thanks Nic, James & Mike. I've taken away some valuable pointers, tips and a little bit of experience with both a rotary and DA. Which was exactly what I wanted out of it.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

Just want to say a big thanks from me and my dad, we both had a great day and I think I picked up quite a bit.

The other major plus point is that my dad is apparently happy to put his new found machine correction skills to use by helping me with my 5 Series when I get around to it


----------



## steveatesh (Mar 20, 2011)

Blue said:


> Just want to say a big thanks from me and my dad, we both had a great day and I think I picked up quite a bit.
> 
> The other major plus point is that my dad is apparently happy to put his new found machine correction skills to use by helping me with my 5 Series when I get around to it


Long as You get the pies in my boy!
Great day, thoroughly enjoyed it and learned loads - even what a butter pie is! 
Thanks to you all and the ladies too and good to meet the other trainees


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

Stezz said:


> I'd like to add my thanks too:thumb:
> 
> Spending the day with Nic, James and Mike have now answered all my questions.
> 
> Like AJ02, if I'd remembered Auto Finesse were going to be there, I'd have brought some spare cash with me.


Dont forget we have an online shop:thumb:

Autofinessestore.co.uk


----------



## AJ02 (Nov 7, 2010)

bakersgal said:


> Dont forget we have an online shop:thumb:
> 
> Autofinessestore.co.uk


Already clocked that. Think I need a second income, this is turning into one of the most expensive hobbies I've ever come across.


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

AJ02 said:


> Already clocked that. Think I need a second income, this is turning into one of the most expensive hobbies I've ever come across.


I hear that, looks like i'm going to have to sell off my old scuba diving kit to help fund this addiction:lol:


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

Stezz said:


> I hear that, looks like i'm going to have to sell off my old scuba diving kit to help fund this addiction:lol:


Well you can't wear it to wash your car might look a bit silly lol


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who came yesterday, it was a great day and i am glad you all enjoyed yourself s and learnt a bit on the day :thumb:

i still can't belive a lot of you did not know what a butter pie was :lol:

thanks to Hannah and Sian for running round after us all day to :thumb:

and thanks to james and mike too :thumb:


hopfully we will be teaming up again in the future to bring you guys more days like these :thumb:


i'm off now to finish the fiesta :lol: at least i have a load of AF products to put on it though :thumb:



ps i will get some pics up later :thumb:


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

Did James replace your brand new 3M pad he destroyed?

That was so funny:lol:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Stezz said:


> Did James replace your brand new 3M pad he destroyed?
> 
> That was so funny:lol:


NO


----------



## Kecky (Mar 27, 2011)

To echo all the above posts, thanks to all involved in organising yesterday.

I had a great time, learnt a lot and met some great people.

Looking forward to the next dry weekend now :buffer:

Thanks again.
Ryan


----------



## Kecky (Mar 27, 2011)

Pride & Performance said:


> hi mate,
> 
> stezz should of paid you for 1 of them?
> and kecky should be paying you for the other?
> both have only paid the balance to me??


Hi Nic

Sorry i'm confused.

What do I owe 2skodafamily and why?????

I thought the day was 35 pounds in total, and i sent you a bank transfer for 35 pounds last week 

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Kecky said:


> Hi Nic
> 
> Sorry i'm confused.
> 
> ...


sorry mate there was a little confusion, don't worry you don't owe anything, i owe him :thumb:


----------



## Kecky (Mar 27, 2011)

Pride & Performance said:


> sorry mate there was a little confusion, don't worry you don't owe anything, i owe him :thumb:


Hi Nic

No worries mate, glad we've got it all sorted :thumb:

Thanks again for a great day.

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Kecky (Mar 27, 2011)

Pride & Performance said:


> hopfully we will be teaming up again in the future to bring you guys more days like these :thumb:


You can count me in again if this happens :thumb:


----------



## 2SkodaFamily (Mar 15, 2011)

Pride & Performance said:


> sorry mate there was a little confusion, don't worry you don't owe anything, i owe him :thumb:


Hi Nic,

Shall I pm you my paypal address?

thanks,

Martin


----------



## teknow (May 19, 2011)

I'd really be interested in one of these days - either in the Midlands or more than prepared to travel.

Sooner the better - I have got more swirls in my paint than Van Gogh.


----------

